# Cleaning fee rejected 3 different incidents



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

I'm a mediocre paramedic for my day job. So I'm used to bad drunk attitudes and vomiting.

1) April 9th rider vomites into one of my bags, (Uber has now pushed the next rider onto my queue). She contained most of the vomit in the bag, but there is drool and mucus on the seat and door. I stop after the drop off to sanitize the back seat and replace my vomit bag from my supplies in the trunk. I go pick up the next rider and continue with my night.
Uber rejected the cleaning claim because I didn't take any pictures. Lesson learned on my part?

2) April 15th pick up 2 riders from Taco Bell dropped them off. I could tell from the noices they were making to check my back seat. Sure enough, there is nacho cheese on my leather seats. I take 3 pictures and start cleaning.
Uber sent 2 emails asking for "better pictures" when I already submitted 3, flash, no flash, and a close-up. They were obviously computer generated responses. I eventually was told "the mess was within the normal wear and tear of being an Uber driver, and to expect some riders to leave behind a little mess"

3) April 16 another rider vomites in my front seat, it's contained to the special medical grade puke bags I've purchased. And I used the special medical grade genocidal disinfectant wipe's to sanitize the front seat and door.
Agian Uber refused to reimburse my cleaning supplies and vomit bags, AND missed time on the road accepting more rides.

Their cleaning policy is a joke. I'm better off to let the riders vomit uncontrollable everywhere and get reimbursed.
However it's my car! My wife must be able to take the children to school in the morning.

Uber customer service is terrible!


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> ... And I used the special medical grade genocidal disinfectant wipe's to sanitize the front seat and door....


Sorry but I nearly died laughing reading this! Where can I get some of this genocidal disinfectant? 

Two vomits in a week, that's either bad luck or a bad crowd. Supposedly for any bodily function at all inside the car you are supposed to shut down and you get the cleaning fee, but you do need good pictures.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> Sorry but I nearly died laughing reading this! Where can I get some of this genocidal disinfectant?
> 
> Two vomits in a week, that's either bad luck or a bad crowd. Supposedly for any bodily function at all inside the car you are supposed to shut down and you get the cleaning fee, but you do need good pictures.


You buy it at Adolf's cleaning supplies.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Sorry simple autocorrect spelling mistakes

PDI Sani-Cloth Plus - Large Germicidal Disposable Cloth - 160-Count Canister https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0029XVOSI/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

I showed them pictures, and they only reimburse for Hollywood style horror messes. 
Being prepared is apparently my responsibility to pay the cost.

And we get pukers everyday on Michigan State University, big party campus!
But Uber doesn't care about college students or drivers.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Here are the Emesis Bags I use, work great but aren't free. Uber won't pay for them or charge the rider.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AXNRDMW/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

I'm considering getting this, the Vomit & Puke Cleanup Kit.

Are those considered two different things?

http://www.cleanfreak.com/safety/spill-cleaning/vomit-puke-clean-up-kit.html

What I've heard works well is a spray bottle with a vinegar in water and a little soap, and find a place with a vacuum. Spray and vacuum, spray and vacuum, and you'll eventually get it all.


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

Actually in all 3 cases I can see how your Uber Cleaning fee would have been denied. In order to get a cleaning fee, first you have to log off and don't accept any more rides. You then have to write a detail description of what happened accompanied by 3 very clear, flash on pictures. Most important part. You have to WAIT until they respond before you attempt to clean up mess. Sometimes you get a new CSR or somebody who is ready to go home who will drop $ 200 in your account on the first response. Then you have those CSR who take they job too serious who request more pictures. In your situation, the mistake you are making is 1, giving them vomit bags, let them fools vomit in your car and get that $ 200 tip and 2, cleaning up the mess before you have gotten the confirmation email of the requested cleaning fee. I've gotten over 10 cleaning fee for vomit and each time it cost me no more than $ 10 and no more than 30 minutes to clean it up my self at the self help car wash. All you need is the vacuum machine, the carpet cleaner scrub machine, and the air freshener machine. I just requested a cleaning fee 4 nights ago and for the first time had to jump through hoops to get it, but I jumped through every one and got it.

1. Log off immediately and don't log back on until after confirmation email then stay offline for at least 3 hours after that.
2. Send detail description and 3 very good pictures
3. DO NOT CLEAN IT UP UNTIL YOU RECEIVE THE CONFIRMATION THAT THE MONEY WILL BE POSTED ON YOUR PAY STATEMENT!!!

I've never been denied a cleaning fee.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Darrell said:


> Actually in all 3 cases I can see how your Uber Cleaning fee would have been denied. In order to get a cleaning fee, first you have to log off and don't accept any more rides. You then have to write a detail description of what happened accompanied by 3 very clear, flash on pictures. Most important part. You have to WAIT until they respond before you attempt to clean up mess. Sometimes you get a new CSR or somebody who is ready to go home who will drop $ 200 in your account on the first response. Then you have those CSR who take they job too serious who request more pictures. In your situation, the mistake you are making is 1, giving them vomit bags, let them fools vomit in your car and get that $ 200 tip and 2, cleaning up the mess before you have gotten the confirmation email of the requested cleaning fee. I've gotten over 10 cleaning fee for vomit and each time it cost me no more than $ 10 and no more than 30 minutes to clean it up my self at the self help car wash. All you need is the vacuum machine, the carpet cleaner scrub machine, and the air freshener machine. I just requested a cleaning fee 4 nights ago and for the first time had to jump through hoops to get it, but I jumped through every one and got it.
> 
> 1. Log off immediately and don't log back on until after confirmation email then stay offline for at least 3 hours after that.
> 2. Send detail description and 3 very good pictures
> ...


I agree with all but letting people full on vomit in my car with no attempt to contain it. No way in hell am I going to risk THAT smell getting trapped and festering in my upholstery.


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

D Town said:


> I agree with all but letting people full on vomit in my car with no attempt to contain it. No way in hell am I going to risk THAT smell getting trapped and festering in my upholstery.


A little scrubbing with the self help carpet shampoo cleaner with a final hit of the air freshener machine and the smell is no longer there. Plus, if you don't have a self help car wash with all these machines to use, you can always pay a car wash place at most $ 50 to professionally do it and they have to get the smell out or give you your money back. Lots of people see vomiting as the ultimate insult, I see it as the ultimate tip. Every time I drive at night, I actually hope they vomit so I can collect my $ 200 and call it a night. Why drive all night when I can get 200 up front? Lol.

But I feel you on you not personally wanting to deal with it.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Darrell said:


> A little scrubbing with the self help carpet shampoo cleaner with a final hit of the air freshener machine and the smell is no longer there. Plus, if you don't have a self help car wash with all these machines to use, you can always pay a car wash place at most $ 50 to professionally do it and they have to get the smell out or give you your money back. Lots of people see vomiting as the ultimate insult, I see it as the ultimate tip. Every time I drive at night, I actually hope they vomit so I can collect my $ 200 and call it a night. Why drive all night when I can get 200 up front? Lol.
> 
> But I feel you on you not personally wanting to deal with it.


Since I drove the bar crowd so much I always carried a full assortment of chemicals and a small steam cleaner in the event that someone did puke in my car. Only once did someone puke but they got everything in the bag. You might be right. You might be doing this the smarter way but even without driving for Uber I drive a LOT for my other jobs and the thought of being trapped with that kinda odor forever is not appealing to me. Likely I'm just paranoid.


----------



## grand247 (Mar 26, 2016)

People are likely to vomit in your car after 11pm. I shut the app down at 10pm.


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> ... AND missed time on the road accepting more rides.


This is what their policy states, but don't expect ever to get paid for money lost. They will pay only for cleaning.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Fireguy50 said:


> I'm a mediocre paramedic for my day job. So I'm used to bad drunk attitudes and vomiting.
> 
> 1) April 9th rider vomites into one of my bags, (Uber has now pushed the next rider onto my queue). She contained most of the vomit in the bag, but there is drool and mucus on the seat and door. I stop after the drop off to sanitize the back seat and replace my vomit bag from my supplies in the trunk. I go pick up the next rider and continue with my night.
> Uber rejected the cleaning claim because I didn't take any pictures. Lesson learned on my part?
> ...


----------



## Sheiseman (Mar 30, 2016)

"Mediocre" should not be in your vocabulary as a "Paramedic". Take pride in what you do so you don't have to drive for uber. Your community needs you more as a "Paramedic" than as "cabie".


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Darrell said:


> 1. Log off immediately and don't log back on until after confirmation email then stay offline for at least 3 hours after that.
> 2. Send detail description and 3 very good pictures
> 3. DO NOT CLEAN IT UP UNTIL YOU RECEIVE THE CONFIRMATION THAT THE MONEY WILL BE POSTED ON YOUR PAY STATEMENT!!!
> 
> I've never been denied a cleaning fee.


Did you not read that my wife has to take the children to school in the morning. I have to have it clean and car seats reinstalled before the sun rises. Can't wait for Uber to send all their emails, and if I have the ability to contain it am I not being foolish?
I'm not looking for $200
$20-$50 would cover the cost of cleaning and replacement of supplies.

And all 3 incidents I stopped driving for the night, easily 18 hours offline.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> I hope "mediocre paramedic" was also caused by autocorrect!


No, if I was a better paramedic I'd be picking up drunks in the Ambulance


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> Did you not read that my wife has to take the children to school in the morning. I have to have it clean and car seats reinstalled before the sun rises. Can't wait for Uber to send all their emails, and if I have the ability to contain it am I not being foolish?
> I'm not looking for $200
> $20-$50 would cover the cost of cleaning and replacement of supplies.
> 
> ...


If you can't follow the guidelines when requesting a cleaning fee, don't get up set when you are denied and come here whining about it.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

So the guidelines I missed are:
Let them puke all over the dash
Let the puke sit for 2 days waiting for emails


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> So the guidelines I missed are:
> Let them puke all over the dash
> Let the puke sit for 2 days waiting for emails


April 9th: You picked up a rider after the pax vomited. You didn't follow the guidelines

April 15th: You cleaned up the mess before getting a confirmation that you will receive a cleaning fee. (At best you could have taken pics and stored in phone in case they asked for more).

April 16th: Pax vomited in a bag you supplied that you where not required to supply. Can't expect Uber charge the pax for something you where not required to buy.

In all 3 cases, I can see how you were denied cleaning fees.

To answer your question: Yes, let them puke, that puke is worth $ 200 and I've never waited more than 16 hours to collect a cleaning fee and 90% of the time they respond within 2-3 hours.

Look, I'm not an Uber advocate in any way, shape or form, but I can attest to the many, well over 10, cleaning fees I have collected as well attest to the fact that I have NEVER been denied a cleaning fee when requested because I make sure to jump through the hoops and follow the guidelines.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

I was offline for 16 hours until the next evening, you must be single. Wife needs car in 4 hours on a typical night.

And I typically get 2 days of argumentative emails from Uber, never gotten a response as quickly as you

My personal preference is not to have bodily fluids sitting in my car. That's a no, I keep my car like clean and maintened like Jason Statham in the Transporter!


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

I did take the 3 required pictures on April 15, and Uber kept asking for them again. Their customer service team kept using the same computer generated response


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> 16 hours, you must be single. Wife needs car in 4 hours on a typical night.
> 
> And I typically get 2 days of argumentative emails from Uber, never gotten a response as quickly as you
> 
> My personal preference is not to have bodily fluids sitting in my car. That's a no, I keep my car like Jason Statham!


Yeah some of us have multiple vehicles so the family can ride in something else.


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> I did take the 3 required pictures on April 15, and Uber kept asking for them again. Their customer service team kept using the same computer generated response


Go to your driver app, click account, click help, click support messages, and see if the pics you sent are showing there, if not, they didn't get them.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Nice you're not as poor as me, keep being a dick about how much I whine on this forum


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> Nice you're not as poor as me, keep being a &%[email protected]!* about how much I whine on this forum


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

They got the pictures 3 times, once in the app, two emails sent by Gmail.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Ah, how cute. Drivers on a forum trying to better our experience with a company that abuses people, and you want to be the Uber fanboy.

Thanks for the help, claiming you always get the money from Uber, and I'm stupid for not leaving vomit on the dash.


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> They got the pictures 3 times, once in the app, two emails sent by Gmail.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

And I stopped driving for at least 18 hours


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> And I stopped driving for at least 18 hours


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Here was there rejection email, I reported the incident at 1:30am with pictures. Notice their rejection response is over 13 hours later.

"Thanks for writing in and bringing this to our attention, Ryan. Sorry to see that your rider was not respectful of you or your vehicle on this trip. Facilitating a comfortable and respectful environment for both riders and drivers is a top priority for us and we will follow up appropriately with your rider here. Sometimes, the unfortunate nature of this industry is that riders sometimes leave behind a little wear and tear or mess to clean up. That said, we're afraid the cleaning fees we facilitate are reserved for significant messes directly attributable to the rider on a given trip. We appreciate your kind understanding about this. If we can help you with anything else, please let us know.

Sent by Gerald on Friday April 15 2016 2:48pm"


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> Ah, how cute. Drivers on a forum trying to better our experience with a company that abuses people, and you want to be the Uber fanboy.
> 
> Thanks for the help, claiming you always get the money from Uber, and I'm stupid for not leaving vomit on the dash.


Sounds like you're looking for an argument but unfortunately sir I have much better things to do with my time. I'll just place you ignore. Good day man.


----------



## Madmcupcake (Sep 19, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> Here was there rejection email, I reported the incident at 1:30am with pictures. Notice their rejection response is over 13 hours later.
> 
> "Thanks for writing in and bringing this to our attention, Ryan. Sorry to see that your rider was not respectful of you or your vehicle on this trip. Facilitating a comfortable and respectful environment for both riders and drivers is a top priority for us and we will follow up appropriately with your rider here. Sometimes, the unfortunate nature of this industry is that riders sometimes leave behind a little wear and tear or mess to clean up. That said, we're afraid the cleaning fees we facilitate are reserved for significant messes directly attributable to the rider on a given trip. We appreciate your kind understanding about this. If we can help you with anything else, please let us know.
> 
> Sent by Gerald on Friday April 15 2016 2:48pm"


I would reply requesting for this to be escalated. Bodily waste of a person is definitely a mess attributed to them. If there were any fluids in your car even if minimal I would want some kind of cleaning fee even if it is the lowest option (like $50?) Same with the food mess, it was their food.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

How do you escalate when all I get is the same computer generated responses over and over?

I'm just going to start taking pictures of the rider in the act of vomiting
I know it's an invasion of their privacy, but Uber isn't cooperating.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

I won on the 4th puker! Full $200 added to my account!

1 picture of the rider with the vomit bag.
2 Picture of the rider being transported by ambulance I called and sent him to the hospital 
3 of course a picture of the vomit he got on the seat, missing the bag.


They freaked out for about 3 seconds when I took their picture with flash while driving. Then I offered to call the police for destruction of property. Also got a $25 tip from his friends.

And he'll get a bill for the ambulance and emergency room.
I'm laughing all the way home.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

I was a little worried about the legalities of taking pictures of the riders, but I guess if they want to complain to the Police Officer it just escalates in my favor. Those 3 punks shut up and followed my every instruction once I mentioned destruction of private property. Not sure if that would hold up, but nobody that drunk is a law student.

$313.21 night driving, feeling good going to bed tonight!


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Good news everyone!....You work for Uber.


----------



## SumGuy (Jul 29, 2015)

I certainly wouldn't want a paramedic who calls themselves mediocre anywhere near me.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Darrell said:


> A little scrubbing with the self help carpet shampoo cleaner with a final hit of the air freshener machine and the smell is no longer there. Plus, if you don't have a self help car wash with all these machines to use, you can always pay a car wash place at most $ 50 to professionally do it and they have to get the smell out or give you your money back. Lots of people see vomiting as the ultimate insult, I see it as the ultimate tip. Every time I drive at night, I actually hope they vomit so I can collect my $ 200 and call it a night. Why drive all night when I can get 200 up front? Lol.
> 
> But I feel you on you not personally wanting to deal with it.


My SO got sick once while driving, couldn't pull over right away and vomited on his car radio. Killed it. Liquid got down in the knobs etc. and shorted something out. I don't know all the details as thankfully I wasn't present. The radio eventually worked but was never the same.

You also have speakers with little openings in your car, all kinds of other crevices vomit can get stuck.

I have vomit bags and am really happy the two people who got sick in my car kept it in the bags. Hoping for cleaning fees rather thsn the vomit contained (no vomit is best) is just disgusting to anyone who actually prefers a clean car.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

SumGuy said:


> I certainly wouldn't want a paramedic who calls themselves mediocre anywhere near me.


Well it's like the joke: What do you call the person who graduated last in their medical school?

Doctor.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Fireguy50 said:


> How do you escalate when all I get is the same computer generated responses over and over?
> 
> I'm just going to start taking pictures of the rider in the act of vomiting
> I know it's an invasion of their privacy, but Uber isn't cooperating.


You just keep replying asking for it to be escalated.

Eventually someone who can override the regular CSRs will "step in."

Harp on the "bodily fluids", "biohazard", aspect. And don't EVER say $50 is ok. Ask for the maximum and if you get less and you're ok with that, take it. You want to make it sound and look as bad as possible.

Mention the smell and how that will affect other riders if you don't get it professionally cleaned. Riders are all uber cares about.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Well this trip was escalated right away with the pictures of the rider in the act of vomiting, ambulance & Police car parked next to my vehicle.
You can always make a well fair check phone call to 911, and those pictures of the emergency crew must help!


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> My SO got sick once while driving, couldn't pull over right away and vomited on his car radio. Killed it. Liquid got down in the knobs etc. and shorted something out. I don't know all the details as thankfully I wasn't present. The radio eventually worked but was never the same.
> 
> You also have speakers with little openings in your car, all kinds of other crevices vomit can get stuck.
> 
> I have vomit bags and am really happy the two people who got sick in my car kept it in the bags. Hoping for cleaning fees rather thsn the vomit contained (no vomit is best) is just disgusting to anyone who actually prefers a clean car.


If a pax vomits and shortens out my radio (which is highly unlikely and hasn't happened in over 10 cases), I will make Uber make them pay for it. $ 200 is the norm, but the highest cleaning fee I received was $350 once when two pax threw up in car, one on the inside and the other out the window which got all down the inside and outside of vehicle. I also drive a luxury vehicle. Received $ 350 and spent $25 and 1 hour cleaning it up. If you document and prove through pictures the pax damaged or affected your night in any way, Uber is shiesty in many ways, but they will hit the pax credit card and hit it hard. When those 2 people vomited in my car, I wasn't even expecting $ 350 because I didn't even know they give that much, I would have been perfectly happy with the $ 200, but the CSR said that he himself was appalled by the mess and hooked me up.

So you keep your little vomit bag that you don't get reimburse to buy and actually every time a pax uses your vomit bag, you loose $ 200 plus the cost of your bag.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

This is how true professional handles these situations. (one of the pictures I submitted to Uber)


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber got the unedited photo, but this was the also submitted, and I got my $200


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> This is how true professional handles these situations. (one of the pictures I submitted to Uber)


So you got 1 cleaning fee request out of 4 and I got well over 10 out of 10 and you think your advice is sound. M'Kay.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Darrell said:


> If a pax vomits and shortens out my radio (which is highly unlikely and hasn't happened in over 10 cases), I will make Uber make them pay for it. $ 200 is the norm, but the highest cleaning fee I received was $350 once when two pax threw up in car, one on the inside and the other out the window which got all down the inside and outside of vehicle. I also drive a luxury vehicle. Received $ 350 and spent $25 and 1 hour cleaning it up. If you document and prove through pictures the pax damaged or affected your night in any way, Uber is shiesty in many ways, but they will hit the pax credit card and hit it hard. When those 2 people vomited in my car, I wasn't even expecting $ 350 because I didn't even know they give that much, I would have been perfectly happy with the $ 200, but the CSR said that he himself was appalled by the mess and hooked me up.
> 
> So you keep your little vomit bag that you don't get reimburse to buy and actually every time a pax uses your vomit bag, you loose $ 200 plus the cost of your bag.


Good luck "making" Uber do anything.


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

observer said:


> Good luck "making" Uber do anything.


Thanks, they've been more than helpful regarding cleaning fees for me.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Darrell said:


> I guess some people can't read which is why they where denied THREE cleaning fees for lack of following directions. After a $ 10 cleaning, the car is back to new and don't post in a public forum, as a new user who clearly don't know how Uber works if you don't want veterans advice.
> 
> Oh and clearly you don't know how this site works either, placing you on ignore doesn't ignore the entire thread. I just removed you off of ignore after that last guy made a reply directly to me. It states you are a new member and it shows.
> 
> View attachment 36105


He is a new member and did the right thing coming to the forum to ask questions.

Wether he follows the advice is up to him.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Darrell said:


> Thanks, they've been more than helpful regarding cleaning fees for me.


You have the experience. Posting your experiences will help not only the OP but others on forum as well.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Ok guys, time to lay off the conftontational posts.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Darrell said:


> So you got 1 cleaning fee request out of 4 and I got well over 10 out of 10 and you think your advice is sound. M'Kay.


Yes, riders need medical attention, not just a credit card bill from you.


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

observer said:


> Ok guys, time to lay off the conftontational posts.


Thanks for the intervene, I tried to give him sound advice as a veteran driver, but saw yesterday he was just looking for a confrontation and possibly using me to make his thread longer and move from new to active member. I've placed him on ignore before and I shall re ignore him and move on.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

BTW, even though he is a new member his advice on using and posting the info links on the barf bags and cleaner is pretty good advice for those that would rather not deal with the vomit.


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> Yes, riders need medical attention, not just a credit card bill from you.


Yes I'm sure the pax will more than happy to be hit with that $ 200 cleaning fee plus $ 700 ambulance bill. 

You're such a good driver


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

observer said:


> BTW, even though he is a new member his advice on using and posting info on the barf bags and cleaner is pretty good advice for those that would rather not deal with the vomit.


This is true and if you will see in my post, another guy stated he would rather not deal with vomit and I agreed with his decision.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Darrell said:


> This is true and if you will see in my post, another guy stated he would rather not deal with vomit and I agreed with his decision.


I saw that, time to move on.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Darrell said:


> Yes I'm sure the pax will more than happy to be hit with that $ 200 cleaning fee plus $ 700 ambulance bill.
> 
> You're such a good driver


I don't want to keep this going, but...
If 2 people drag an unconscious drunk person into a house there is a human nature to call 911.
For the record, Good Samaritan laws prevent any liability on the caller or Uber. Ambulance and Hospital will bill the stick persons insurance or Medicaid, or it goes unpaid on their credit report. Consequences of over drinking.


----------



## SumGuy (Jul 29, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> Uber got the unedited photo, but this was the also submitted, and I got my $200


So nasty...


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> Yes, riders need medical attention, not just a credit card bill from you.


That's true, and you don't always know _why_ a passenger is vomiting. Just drunk is one thing, but if they have norovirus you are going to be sick too and so is anyone else who rides in your car. They also could be OD on drugs.

If somebody is unconscious or not able to walk or communicate you had better end the ride and put them in an ambulance. For one, an unconscious person can't consent to the ride or the dropoff. Also, they can get hurt after they get out of the car, and then blame the way or the place where you dropped them off and liability is going to come back to Uber and to you. Once you call 911 you've reported it to the authorities and you're protected.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> I showed them pictures, and they only reimburse for Hollywood style horror messes.
> Being prepared is apparently my responsibility to pay the cost.
> 
> And we get pukers everyday on Michigan State University, big party campus!
> But Uber doesn't care about college students or drivers.


You are doing a fine service to your Uber customers.
Maintaining a clean and sanitary vehicle ,while protecting riders from high clean up costs.

I may have to burn my seats . . .

I need to re upholster with casino carpet pattern material.with a pattern so busy that outlines of stains can not be percieved by the human mind.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Thanks!

I know at some point I'll check local junk yards for a cheap replacement seats. These cars pop together like Lego's. I'm sure a good condition Ford Taurus rear seat can't be expensive. Probably less than the $200 cleaning fee


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Well it's like the joke: What do you call the person who graduated last in their medical school?
> 
> Doctor.


Somebody has to staff the free clinic . . .


----------



## Scrapperloredo (Feb 19, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> I'm a mediocre paramedic for my day job. So I'm used to bad drunk attitudes and vomiting.
> 
> 1) April 9th rider vomites into one of my bags, (Uber has now pushed the next rider onto my queue). She contained most of the vomit in the bag, but there is drool and mucus on the seat and door. I stop after the drop off to sanitize the back seat and replace my vomit bag from my supplies in the trunk. I go pick up the next rider and continue with my night.
> Uber rejected the cleaning claim because I didn't take any pictures. Lesson learned on my part?
> ...


That's a cop out, on Uber's part. Even though they require (3) photos, not everyone is aware of that. We know to take a picture and include a receipt, but, I do not know if they always required three pics or if this has been amended. Still, Uber should have honored it despite only having one picture, and warn you the next time you must have (3) pics if you want to be compensated. It's good business practice to do so, and bad business practice not to. Can't they just make copies? Moreover, barf is considered biohazard. As for quality photos, we are not photographers, we do the best we can using cell phones. How clear do you need to see barf or any other substance, as long as it's visible in the picture. What do they want, to be able to tell what the person ate?

Man oh man, you just had one hit after another with 3 separate incidences so, close together. So sorry, you had to go through that. It's crappy treatment from Uber.

I never thought to ask, since I have not had such encounters yet, is there a grievance process that one can file when they do not agree with their automated responses?

I find it ironic that Uber drills into it's drivers to be professional and to go up and beyond in their service to the customers, but they in turn do not do the same for their drivers. The example starts at the top.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> That's true, and you don't always know _why_ a passenger is vomiting. Just drunk is one thing, but if they have norovirus you are going to be sick too and so is anyone else who rides in your car. They also could be OD on drugs.
> 
> If somebody is unconscious or not able to walk or communicate you had better end the ride and put them in an ambulance. *For one, an unconscious person can't consent to the ride or the dropoff.* Also, they can get hurt after they get out of the car, and then blame the way or the place where you dropped them off and liability is going to come back to Uber and to you. Once you call 911 you've reported it to the authorities and you're protected.


If pax cant consent to a ride, then its called a kidnaping. And if you call the police, then you are admitting yourself of guilt and you will go to jail for kidnaping.

Point is. If PAX seems drunk or high on drugs, then you dont pick up pax and drive away.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Scrapperloredo said:


> That's a cop out, on Uber's part. Even though they require (3) photos, not everyone is aware of that. We know to take a picture and include a receipt, but, I do not know if they always required three pics or if this has been amended. Still, Uber should have honored it despite only having one picture, and warn you the next time you must have (3) pics if you want to be compensated. It's good business practice to do so, and bad business practice not to. Can't they just make copies? Moreover, barf is considered biohazard. As for quality photos, we are not photographers, we do the best we can using cell phones. How clear do you need to see barf or any other substance, as long as it's visible in the picture.  *What do they want, to be able to tell what the person ate?*
> 
> Man oh man, you just had one hit after another with 3 separate incidences so, close together. So sorry, you had to go through that. It's crappy treatment from Uber.
> 
> ...


Its not that difficult to focus your fancy picture phone to take pics of chunks of the food that was left all over your car. I got $200 from Uber for taking pics of rice bits that came out pax stomach.

Dont be lazy! When was the last time your made $200 in 2 hours??


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Darrell said:


> If a pax vomits and shortens out my radio (which is highly unlikely and hasn't happened in over 10 cases), I will make Uber make them pay for it. $ 200 is the norm, but the highest cleaning fee I received was $350 once when two pax threw up in car, one on the inside and the other out the window which got all down the inside and outside of vehicle. I also drive a luxury vehicle. Received $ 350 and spent $25 and 1 hour cleaning it up. If you document and prove through pictures the pax damaged or affected your night in any way, Uber is shiesty in many ways, but they will hit the pax credit card and hit it hard. When those 2 people vomited in my car, I wasn't even expecting $ 350 because I didn't even know they give that much, I would have been perfectly happy with the $ 200, but the CSR said that he himself was appalled by the mess and hooked me up.
> 
> So you keep your little vomit bag that you don't get reimburse to buy and actually every time a pax uses your vomit bag, you loose $ 200 plus the cost of your bag.


So you actually are HAPPY when pax vomit in your car?

Actually the pax who have used my vomit bags tipped nicely (in one case the boyfriend did), which I think was because they felt bad about vomiting, so I didnt lose anything.

If they are so wasted they can't get it in the bag, I'm likely not letting them get in the car in the first place. I try to screen for obvious puke threats before starting a trip.

If you're happy making money by encouraging pukers, more power to you. Anyone who feels that way has my support because it's one less puker for me to pick up.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Fireguy50 said:


> Uber got the unedited photo, but this was the also submitted, and I got my $200


I'm beginning to think that from a pax point of view I may never want to ride in an uber or taxi again.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> *So you actually are HAPPY when pax vomit in your car?*
> 
> Actually the pax who have used my vomit bags tipped nicely (in one case the boyfriend did), which I think was because they felt bad about vomiting, so I didnt lose anything.
> 
> ...


It depends where they vomit and if i could have control of direction of bodily fluids specific landing zone. Work for 1 hour, clean for 2 hours, make $200 in 3 hours.. take the rest of the day off. $20 of cleaning products would last me a week. I would me making a killing.

My advice for peeps that are working late drunk shift. Go to local Home Depot or Lowes. Get yourself 50 gallon trash bags. Cover the back seats and floor with the bags. Drunk people wont notice it and if they puke, its a 15 min clean up by throwing the bags away. You just made $200 in 15min.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> Uber got the unedited photo, but this was the also submitted, and I got my $200


Jeez...do tell me he didn't get IN looking like that...


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> I'm a mediocre paramedic for my day job. So I'm used to bad drunk attitudes and vomiting.
> 
> 1) April 9th rider vomites into one of my bags, (Uber has now pushed the next rider onto my queue). She contained most of the vomit in the bag, but there is drool and mucus on the seat and door. I stop after the drop off to sanitize the back seat and replace my vomit bag from my supplies in the trunk. I go pick up the next rider and continue with my night.
> Uber rejected the cleaning claim because I didn't take any pictures. Lesson learned on my part?
> ...


Dude next time just photoshop some vomit all over your seats.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I'm getting an ear infection after someone vomited in my car.

In some ways I'm still fighting that an ear infection.

You'll never get it all out trust me. The month later you'll see a little chunk I guarantee it


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

D Town said:


> Jeez...do tell me he didn't get IN looking like that...


That's why I try to screen for pukers before they get in the car.

And I point out the bags to everyone at night. I also tell them $200 if there's any vomit in or on my car.

If they feel sick they're more likely to have the bag in hand that way. Or if someone is with them, ESPECIALLY if the other person is the app holder, they will be very motivated to get it in the bag.

I also prefer "seasoned" drinkers. 50 year olds can be falling over drunk but won't vomit generally. It's the quiet 22 year old who's a problem most times.


----------



## aabu (Mar 10, 2016)

Serious question, what does the interaction go like when the pax vomits in your car? Why not deal with pax directly and demand some compensation? I know it's not the easiest or safest way, but it is a way.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

aabu said:


> Serious question, what does the interaction go like when the pax vomits in your car? Why not deal with pax directly and demand some compensation? I know it's not the easiest or safest way, but it is a way.


Probably not going to answer that question entirely honestly. But now that I take pictures immediately as soon as they start puking. It's a lot easier when I have them on camera puking. If they don't want to consent to the pictures, I'll call the police for them to discuss my illegal photography vs their destruction of private property.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I'm beginning to think that from a pax point of view I may never want to ride in an uber or taxi again.


No different than a hospital bed or ambulance. With the right supplies you can sanitize anything.
I happen to have the right tools.
Rubber floor mats po protect the carpet.
Emesis bags contain most of the mess.
Absorbent pads collect the bulk of the remaining mess.
Sanitizing wipes and disinfection sprays finish the job.


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

aabu said:


> Serious question, what does the interaction go like when the pax vomits in your car? Why not deal with pax directly and demand some compensation? I know it's not the easiest or safest way, but it is a way.


No pax is going to hand over $ 200 and if you take money from them, they can easily say you "threatened" them or what ever lie they can come up with and Uber will deactivate you.

When they throw up on the outside of the car, they always want me to pull in the drive way next to the water hose and spray it off. It's night time so it seems the vomit is gone until I drive out of the neighborhood and to a gas station to see it's still vomit smudge all over the side of the car. I let 1 pax get away with the cleaning fee since I did let them spray my truck down, but never again.

When they throw up on the inside of the car, they pretty much hop out the car once at there destination and run inside. That's when I get the pleasure of starting the process of getting my $ 200 out of them.


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> So you actually are HAPPY when pax vomit in your car?


Pretty much said over and over I am HAPPY when a pax vomits in my car because I no longer have to drive any more that day, I get plus $ 200 for NOT driving, and it takes me no more than 1 hour and at the most $ 25 to clean my car.

So yes, vomit in my car and you will make me a HAPPY man.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

aabu said:


> Serious question, what does the interaction go like when the pax vomits in your car? Why not deal with pax directly and demand some compensation? I know it's not the easiest or safest way, but it is a way.


Demand it? And if they say no? Are you going to hold them until they do? (Illegal) Are you going to rifle through their pockets? (Illegal) Hold their property? (Illegal) Frankly, its a civil matter unless they did it on purpose to cause damage to your property. Some pax may have cash on hand and pay you because their honest folks but I wouldn't count on that. Expect them to try and weasel and perhaps - since their likely drunk - even get violent when confronted with something negative. Its safer all around just to go through Uber, take pictures, and have a dash camera.



Fireguy50 said:


> Probably not going to answer that question entirely honestly. But now that I take pictures immediately as soon as they start puking. It's a lot easier when I have them on camera puking. If they don't want to consent to the pictures, I'll call the police for them to discuss my illegal photography vs their destruction of private property.


There is nothing illegal about taking someone's picture out in public and if you have a dash camera that records the interior you can easily AVOID having to stick a phone in someone's face and potentially spark a needless conflict.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Darrell said:


> So yes, vomit in my car and you will make me a HAPPY man.


Well if I ever meet up with you around Christmas time I know what to get you. Just leave your doors unlocked.


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

D Town said:


> Well if I ever meet up with you around Christmas time I know what to get you. Just leave your doors unlocked.


Make sure you leave your credit card info too


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

D Town said:


> There is nothing illegal about taking someone's picture out in public and if you have a dash camera that records the interior you can easily AVOID having to stick a phone in someone's face and potentially spark a needless conflict.


I know it's not illegal, but it shuts them up fast when the police are mentioned, and I take control of the situation immediately with that statement.
I haven't found a cheap camera that takes better pictures than me holding my phone over my shoulder for 2 seconds at a stop light.

Again as a mediocre paramedic I have experience and know what, how & when to yell at drunk people to avoid conflicts. I've dealt with their "sparks & conflict" for 20 years. (Just down on my luck financially right now)


----------

